# AtmosFearX's WindowsFX, all in one projector



## Brandonandkayla (Aug 29, 2010)

Hmmmm I may have to pick that up myself...hard to find even a projector at that price.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

looks interesting, but as i already have enough(?) projectors, i'll wait on any reviews that will hopefully show once people have received it

i wonder what videos they're including? i don't want any from that other holiday and if they're all halloween then , even if they're their older ones.

i think i already have 3-4 of their dvds that i've purchased over the years

amk


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

Someone was talking about this on another thread ... yes, I was impressed that the package deal was a heck of a lot less expensive than buying just a projector, and you know what they say about things that seem too good to be true. I'd like to see some reviews also, but at the same time I don't want to wait so close to autumn before ordering as companies tend to have limited stock. 

I would think it works at least half-decently, I mean, this company specializes in this sort of thing, so my other concern is exactly what videos are included. If I knew that, I might just pre-order.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Was curious about the shipping so I put it in my cart. Don't know much about lux's or lumen's but in trying to google the difference it said 150 lux is near equivalent to 150 lumens. Shipping to me is close to $29.00 fed-ex and close to $70.00 USPS. Yeah...I think that would be if they sent it express! Thinking I may hold off till someone finds out a little more about projector quality. They're sale conditions on their site say absolutely no returns. It also sounds like they picked some scenes off their original dvd's, not all of the scenes on their whole dvd.


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

just based on the specs they provide about this projector it seems pretty crappy, 150lux/lumens, good luck seeing that in any kind of ambient light, and at 500:1 contrast ratio, not very brilliant colors, will most likely look pretty dull, 480*320 will be pretty blurry or pixelated at any real distances over 6ft, and I'll go out on a limb and guess the speakers are probably 1-3watts so no real volume.....But I could be completely wrong but even their web site says it's for the uber noob


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

Cloe said:


> Was curious about the shipping so I put it in my cart. Don't know much about lux's or lumen's but in trying to google the difference it said 150 lux is near equivalent to 150 lumens. Shipping to me is close to $29.00 fed-ex and close to $70.00 USPS. Yeah...I think that would be if they sent it express! Thinking I may hold off till someone finds out a little more about projector quality. They're sale conditions on their site say absolutely no returns. It also sounds like they picked some scenes off their original dvd's, not all of the scenes on their whole dvd.


The projector specs are pretty much on par with the mini projectors you can find on eBay and Amazon with the same specs, for around $50. I recently bought one from Amazon for $45.

Edit: My projector specs actually have a lower resolution. Workable for simple projection like pumpkins and single windows.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow, thanks guys, I almost took the bait I just figured if AtmosFearFX was associated with it then the lumens had to be decent but like previously mentioned, if it sounds too good be true it prolly isn't, man came this close to pulling the trigger since they stated they had limited quantities.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Is this it?
http://smile.amazon.com/AtmosFear-A...sbs_201_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=0V0BDKT5YH20GEZMFF85


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I am not sure, but it sounds like the lumens need to be much higher. I think my worst projector has 800, but I'm not an expert.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

No that is not the new one. The new projector does not run DVDs, only the images loaded on it. Booswife02 checked and it will be possible to add more images as they come out from FX.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

That's great! No more cords running to the player! I'm in but then I don't do a lot of windows so this is actually perfect for me.


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

I wrote to Atmosfx when I saw this projector and this is the response that I received- I asked about lumens-Hi,
Thank you for your interest in the WindowFX Digital Decorating kit. 
The WindowFX Digital Decorating Kit is listed as 150 Lux. This quantification, while similar to Lumens, is a different type of measurement. The WindowFX Digital Decoration Kit will not be as bright as an 1800 Lumen projector, which is typically our lowest recommended Lumen count. Still, we are pleased with the light output from what is a uniquely compact and inexpensive projector, and we expect you will be, too.
The projector is intended for indoor use only.


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

if you're looking for cheap, easy to use and not too picky about the overall image, this is the set up for you


----------



## The Dude Abides (Oct 31, 2014)

Lux are not lumens. This projector is NOT 150 lumens. LUX are converted to lumens by determining the area of projection and distance. While not 1800 lumens, it will perform very well as a window projection effect in conjunction with the included projection material. And given you get a projector, remote, projection material, tripod and 8 effects for $129.99 -- that's rather generous. They also clearly indicate the limitations of this projector on their site. It's not meant for hardcore haunters looking for the top of the line performance.


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

Ohmygosh. Now it's like ... studies show that coffee is good for you, other studies show that coffee is bad. I don't know what to do. 

They did list the included videos on their site now:

AtmosFX Digital Decorations included:

Dancing Dead, from Bone Chillers
Beckoning Beauty, from Ghostly Apparitions
Frankenstein, from Tricks and Treats
Zombie Swarm, from Zombie Invasion!
Fireworks, from Celebrations Party Time
Special Delivery, from Santa's Visit
Let It Snow, from Winter Wonderland
Picture Perfect, from Winter Wonderland


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I wish I could see some video of it in use.


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> I wish I could see some video of it in use.


Me, too. Because I just don't understand. I'm new to this projector idea and I've seen YouTube videos in action and they look pretty great, but since this projector is subpar to the 1800 lumen, etc. ones I've seen, I don't understand what limitations it might have. Not able to adjust it to match your window size or it will get fuzzy or something? Can only play it in the pitch dark, won't show up at twilight?


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

themyst said:


> Me, too. Because I just don't understand. I'm new to this projector idea and I've seen YouTube videos in action and they look pretty great, but since this projector is subpar to the 1800 lumen, etc. ones I've seen, I don't understand what limitations it might have. Not able to adjust it to match your window size or it will get fuzzy or something? Can only play it in the pitch dark, won't show up at twilight?


Well it would be disappointing if it was wonder wall type of image but I just don't think it's that bad, I guess they are trying to convey that you won't get an HD image but it will be good enough


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Well it would be disappointing if it was wonder wall type of image but I just don't think it's that bad, I guess they are trying to convey that you won't get an HD image but it will be good enough


Aha. Well, it makes no difference to me when I watch TV if we choose the HD or regular version, so I guess it might be good enough for me then. I do like the Dancing Dead video.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

themyst said:


> Aha. Well, it makes no difference to me when I watch TV if we choose the HD or regular version, so I guess it might be good enough for me then. I do like the Dancing Dead video.


Well don't take my comment as a ringing endorsement, I'm just as curious too but we won't know until someone gets one in early September, that's when they ship


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

Well perhaps they'll read all of this and post a YouTube example of it. Or maybe they just haven't got around to it yet. 

If decent enough, it sure would make a nice little addition to my display. And after this pensive issue of quality is laid to rest, on to the next reason for maddening indecision as I think of _which window_ to play it on.


----------



## corby (May 11, 2014)

There is a FAQ section on the AtmosFX web site.

http://atmosfx.com/news/detail/windowfx-faqs

I found this interesting from the FAQ :

Will there be other pre-loaded USB drives for purchase featuring other AtmosFX Digital Decorations?
Yes, later in the year we will be offering USB drives that will feature eight additional AtmosFX scenes. These future releases will be Halloween themed and optimized for the WindowFX Digital Decorating Kit. These USB drives will be sold in retail outlets where the WindowFX kit can also be purchased. We do not plan to offer the USBs on our website.

Wonder what retailers will have the kit and extra USBs? And how much markup in price for the Kit compared to the pre-order directly from AtmosFX?


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice work corby


----------



## victor-eyd (Aug 13, 2007)

480x320 is really bad resolution, even at this price and with stuff you can get today. Expect screendoor effect at larger sized images. For comparison, look at the AAXA P1 pico projector. Although the lumens isnt as high I'm more willing to trust the specs of the AAXA as opposed to what the makers of the projector AtmosFX was sold to.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=B005TAXDPK&linkCode=as2&tag=picoprojector-20

The resolution on the AAXA is vastly superior to the specs of the AtmosFX. Its actually even better than DVD grade (848x480) so DVD images and video are much closer to HD grade and HD images and video will look very very good on this unit.

Also, the price is lower so you can make up the difference by purchasing the dvds (of which many of you already have). Use freeware like makemkv to transform your dvds into digital media easily.

The AtmosFX will be a no brainer for those who need a simple all in one solution and are not too concerned with image quality as much as ease of use. But for me, I'd rather use a product thats already available and will show off my digital halloween media in its best possible presentation.

Victor


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Well it would be disappointing if it was wonder wall type of image but I just don't think it's that bad, I guess they are trying to convey that you won't get an HD image but it will be good enough


you dont even get HD with their DVDs and a good projector  (unless you purchase their digital downloads.)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

has anyone received WindowFX Digital Decorating Kit yet ?


----------



## lemonade (Sep 27, 2011)

I have a Mitisubishi XD projector and Ghostly Apparitions and just bought this new one. Tried it out a few nights ago, and it worked really well. Had it in an unlit room, and it was very bright. If I had to choose between the two, I will take the AtmosFearX WindowFX. So easy to use.


----------



## Iki (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi, i bought the windowfx digital decor kit at another online store for $99 and now its out of stock. I did a trial of the dancing skeleton- bone chillers on our glass door and it's spooky and surely will excite the treat or trickers the moment they step on our doorstep. I purchased additional scenes from atmosfx the digital download of few halloween and celebration party time scenes and added them in the windowfx SD card. But to my surprise they did not show up when i inserted it in the projector. But viewable if in the laptop and can play all of them via windows media player. Now i sent a message to atmosfx, their reply "We are not able to provide support on the WindowFX Digital Decorating Kit. Product Works is the manufacturer and they are providing all customer support for their product. You can reach their support line at 888-476-4100. They can answer all of your questions about operation and use of the projector included in the kit. " I haven't called the number they gave yet. I don't know if it needs reformat or something? Anyways i uploaded a christmas scene projected on the wall. Tried to upload a dancing skeleton-bone chillers here but said error.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I ran the Santa video in my window last Christmas eve and it was a big hit. 
I didn't buy a kit---I had just bought the "Santa's Visit" video from Improvements and used my projector with some wax paper taped to the window.

Looked great! Some little kids thought Santa was real.


----------



## Ginger9708 (Sep 21, 2015)

Yes I did receive mine, there is a thread somewhere on the first or,second page


----------



## Ginger9708 (Sep 21, 2015)

Iki said:


> Hi, i bought the windowfx digital decor kit at another online store for $99 and now its out of stock. I did a trial of the dancing skeleton- bone chillers on our glass door and it's spooky and surely will excite the treat or trickers the moment they step on our doorstep. I purchased additional scenes from atmosfx the digital download of few halloween and celebration party time scenes and added them in the windowfx SD card. But to my surprise they did not show up when i inserted it in the projector. But viewable if in the laptop and can play all of them via windows media player. Now i sent a message to atmosfx, their reply "We are not able to provide support on the WindowFX Digital Decorating Kit. Product Works is the manufacturer and they are providing all customer support for their product. You can reach their support line at 888-476-4100. They can answer all of your questions about operation and use of the projector included in the kit. " I haven't called the number they gave yet. I don't know if it needs reformat or something? Anyways i uploaded a christmas scene projected on the wall. Tried to upload a dancing skeleton-bone chillers here but said error.


I wanted to download one more Halloween clip but that is my fear is that it's not going to work. Let us know what happens when you speak to someone


----------



## Ellie13 (Sep 1, 2012)

I love it! Love it! I got the whole thing set up BY MY SELF and that is saying something because I usually have to have my husband or son do all "Techi" stuff for me. The projection is great and easy to run. I wanted to order 3 more today but they are sold out. )c:


----------



## Iki (Oct 3, 2015)

*additional atmosfx clips works*

the purchased clips from atmosfx works well now in my windowsfx projector. dont have issues now.


----------



## Iki (Oct 3, 2015)

thats real click, cant wait for Christmas too and new year. have that fireworks with happy new year for window projection!


----------



## Iki (Oct 3, 2015)

*it did work now.*

Hi,
the president of Product Works of Windowfx replied to my concern i brought to him about non playable additional scenes purchased and he said there should be no problem. So what i did, i removed those new clips or scenes and saved them into a folder in the computer, and then uploaded them into the Sd card again. So i tried to view and indeed its there and i can play all of them now. I'm so happy. i bought also a used projector from eBay so i can play clips thru windowfx projector and one from the used projector for the main door for the trickers and one for the window. It will be much fun for the viewers passing by our house yahoooo!!



Ginger9708 said:


> I wanted to download one more Halloween clip but that is my fear is that it's not going to work. Let us know what happens when you speak to someone


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

We did a test run of "Bone Chillers" on Monday evening using a projector rated at 800 lumens. Shows up really well. Maybe a little dim for playing Skyrim later on, but, oh, well...


----------



## Ginger9708 (Sep 21, 2015)

Iki said:


> thats real click, cant wait for Christmas too and new year. have that fireworks with happy new year for window projection!


Yes I know the Santa and other clips can't wait to do those also!


----------



## Ginger9708 (Sep 21, 2015)

Ellie13 said:


> I love it! Love it! I got the whole thing set up BY MY SELF and that is saying something because I usually have to have my husband or son do all "Techi" stuff for me. The projection is great and easy to run. I wanted to order 3 more today but they are sold out. )c:


I know the projector is great! It's more than enough to do window projections. I too am thinking maybe next year get one of the $50.00 projectors on eBay and maybe download the singing pumpkins on flash drive and plug it right in. I downloaded the 9.99 young girl apparition today with some help,from my husband and he put the clips right onto the flash drive through the usb, plugged it into the projector and worked great. I can't do the usb and sd card at the same time but that is ok, I will just do that scene seperately. Our computer doesn't have an sd slot which is why I decided on the flash drive. Next year I will buy just a regular cheapo projector with usb for flash drive and it will be super easy for a,second scene..


----------



## Iki (Oct 3, 2015)

i got the singing pumpkins too but i for window projection. i want that clip which we project them on real pumpkins but its hard to put outside, very little space.


----------



## Raulius (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm looking for this kit... anyone have any leads? please help!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I saw this this past weekend at London Drugs in Canada for $150. Seemed a little steep for me at the moment. I think I'll watch and see if it hits clearance in a week or so.


----------



## Ginger9708 (Sep 21, 2015)

Raulius said:


> I'm looking for this kit... anyone have any leads? please help!


Did you try Hammacher Schlemmer online, that's why I got mine. I just checked they still sell it.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

GobbyGruesome said:


> I saw this this past weekend at London Drugs in Canada for $150. Seemed a little steep for me at the moment. I think I'll watch and see if it hits clearance in a week or so.


Hey Gobby,
Thought it was an interesting idea to look at these so did a store search....the closest London Drugs is Winnipeg....1686km away. Not this year.


----------



## Guanaco_sensei (Sep 21, 2015)

Whatever you do, do not waste your money on more of their "Projection" film. It's expensive! Instead, I use a FROSTED peva shower curtain liner (This one is the one I used cause it's big). It works AMAZING! Check out this picture I took during my halloween party. 

I am using a 2000 lumen projector.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

> Check out this picture I took during my halloween party


Forget something?


----------



## ghost2015 (Oct 11, 2015)

I agree DONT waste your money....get a cheap 2000lumen projector and shower curtain liner..


----------



## Cali Specter (Sep 16, 2015)

Two fender benders and lots of ooohs and ahhhs, I'd say my used 2000 lumen projector and dollar store shower curtain is working..... 




ghost2015 said:


> I agree DONT waste your money....get a cheap 2000lumen projector and shower curtain liner..


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

doto said:


> Hey Gobby,
> Thought it was an interesting idea to look at these so did a store search....the closest London Drugs is Winnipeg....1686km away. Not this year.


Whoops. Sorry...forgot they're out of BC and haven't made it cross country yet. Wonder if you easterners have an equivalent picking up the slack?


----------

